# THE SECRET LIFE OF PETS Starring Kevin Hart and Eric Stonestreet – Available on Digital HD November 22 and on Blu-ray and DVD December 6



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> FROM ILLUMINATION ENTERTAINMENT AND UNIVERSAL PICTURES, THE HUMANS BEHIND THE DESPICABLE ME FRANCHISE, COMES AMERICA’S #1 ORIGINAL FILM OF THE YEAR!
> 
> THE SECRET LIFE OF PETS
> 
> ...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

My kids loved this one. Just in time for the holidays thanks!


----------

